# Need to try the Bowturbo



## GREG66 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just go mine in the mail. I put it on a Bowtech Guardian. I gained 27 fps. Now shooting 298 fps. This thing is really cool.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback my friend!!! We figured some of the first ones would be out by now. Glad your experience was positive!! I'm sure there will be some folks that won't like it, but there will be lots of folks that do!!!
Anyone else have their's yet???


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 13, 2009)

How do we get one?Does it change your draw length?


----------



## GREG66 (Feb 13, 2009)

no your draw length doent change,nor does the letoff. Bowturbow.com


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 13, 2009)

I got mine. Haven't had time to play with it yet. If the weather will co-operate so I can set up my Chrony I'll post results.


----------



## HuntMasta (Feb 13, 2009)

GREG66 said:


> no your draw length doent change,nor does the letoff. Bowturbow.com



Oh boy...here we go again. I believe you will find in the earlier post that others will totally disagree. I also believe that the facts are, it does change these specs.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2009)

edp1959 said:


> Oh boy...here we go again. I believe you will find in the earlier post that others will totally disagree. I also believe that the facts are, it does change these specs.



Of course others will disagree. Ask everybody which is the best bow, arrow, rest, sight, everybody has their favorites. As far as changing the bow's specs, we've had that discussion too. The right amount of a good thing is great, too much of a good thing might not be. Every bow will react differently, bottom line. I added an STS to my 3D bow, and set it to barely touch the string at rest. Later I took 3 full turns off my limb bolts, and the string is now about 1/4" away from the stopper. WOW, 3 turns off my limbs, now the BH is not the same as I had before. Is my draw length different now too? Man, so many changes to my bow!!!! OH NO!!!!


----------



## Browtine (Feb 13, 2009)

Probably also voids factory warranty on the bow. Call the manufacturer of your bow before you order and/or use these and ask them specifically. Don't ask the maker of this product and take their word... Ask the folks that will be doing any warranty work on your bow...


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Probably also voids factory warranty on the bow. Call the manufacturer of your bow before you order and/or use these and ask them specifically. Don't ask the maker of this product and take their word... Ask the folks that will be doing any warranty work on your bow...



Good point, I believe on the "Turbow" website, it says to contact the manufacturer if you have questions. There is one company that made a piddly offer for the idea, then when they couldn't buy it, said it would probably void the warranty on their bows. It wouldn't surprise me at all if one of the manufacturers comes out next year with a "new, adjustable, cable roller guard".......................................


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 13, 2009)

It DOES change your drawlength however not drastically. I think mine changed about 1/4th of an inch. Same could be said as to what release you use as well though. I just spent 119 bucks on arrows and gained about 11 fps. Anything that will give me another 25+ fps is a good thing. As long as it doesn't void the warranty. I don't see how it could though as it has nothing to do with the bows limbs. Does putting a new string on void out your warranty? 

It (turbow) also changes your draw weight. I went from 62 lbs to 65 lbs. 

This was tested on an extremely OLD bow. I'll be headed up to 12 points soon to test it on my new Bear. It may just come down to what bow its put on. Go try it though. They were MORE than helpful the day I went knockin on their door, and by God, this is one product I will stand beside.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 13, 2009)

The bows with slide rods were designed for the cables to slide along the rod. I cannot see how you could lock down those cables and add speed and draw weight without stressing the limbs, string, and cable beyond the load placed on them with the cable slide working as it was designed. If it didn't increase load/pressure somewhere it wouldn't increase draw weight and arrow speed, plain and simple. 

I wouldn't put one on any bow, regardless of what the manufacturer said. If you're happy with it, I'm happy for you, but I wouldn't do it. Just my opinion...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 14, 2009)

browtine said:


> the bows with slide rods were designed for the cables to slide along the rod. I cannot see how you could lock down those cables and add speed and draw weight without stressing the limbs, string, and cable beyond the load placed on them with the cable slide working as it was designed. If it didn't increase load/pressure somewhere it wouldn't increase draw weight and arrow speed, plain and simple.
> 
> I wouldn't put one on any bow, regardless of what the manufacturer said. If you're happy with it, i'm happy for you, but i wouldn't do it. Just my opinion...


+ 2


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 14, 2009)

Y'all will argue till Democrats become honest. Haven't seen one, haven't tried one, but know all about it. Despite testimony from those that have.

It's sad.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 14, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Y'all will argue till Democrats become honest. Haven't seen one, haven't tried one, but know all about it. Despite testimony from those that have.
> 
> It's sad.




yep and such is life.

kinda like asking for opinions on the BEST scope under $500.  we all know that the ONE YOU OWN is always the best


----------



## kcausey (Feb 14, 2009)

Browtine said:


> The bows with slide rods were designed for the cables to slide along the rod. I cannot see how you could lock down those cables and add speed and draw weight without stressing the limbs, string, and cable beyond the load placed on them with the cable slide working as it was designed. If it didn't increase load/pressure somewhere it wouldn't increase draw weight and arrow speed, plain and simple.
> 
> I wouldn't put one on any bow, regardless of what the manufacturer said. If you're happy with it, I'm happy for you, but I wouldn't do it. Just my opinion...



If you could put one on that Reezen you might actually get the advertised IBO speed too.

I have been reading what all the ATers that just got theirs have been saying.....it looks like it might increase poundage by 2-3lbs, and draw length by 1/4"....that is no big deal....you can twist cables and do more action than that......but when it comes to speed, the turbow is getting a heap more speed than simply twisting the cables....i think there's another dynamic to this thing than just increasing draw length and preloading limbs....if that were the case everyone who puts a few extra twists in their cables would be gaining 20fps...not the case.

The Allegiance and Razor Edge may very well be sporting one in the future....340fps IBO 63lbs Ally???  275fps 46lb Razor???


----------



## Browtine (Feb 14, 2009)

You're not worth arguing with... 



kcausey said:


> If you could put one on that Reezen you might actually get the advertised IBO speed too.
> 
> I have been reading what all the ATers that just got theirs have been saying.....it looks like it might increase poundage by 2-3lbs, and draw length by 1/4"....that is no big deal....you can twist cables and do more action than that......but when it comes to speed, the turbow is getting a heap more speed than simply twisting the cables....i think there's another dynamic to this thing than just increasing draw length and preloading limbs....if that were the case everyone who puts a few extra twists in their cables would be gaining 20fps...not the case.
> 
> The Allegiance and Razor Edge may very well be sporting one in the future....340fps IBO 63lbs Ally???  275fps 46lb Razor???


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Feb 14, 2009)

my dad went to 12 pt and had one put on his guardian.  They installed it in the "static" position and he got 10 fps.  Dad claims the dl and wt did not change.  He is very pleased with the product.  I imagine that there is less friction due to the rollers?? (just my thinking)  Also the turbow pretty cool looking as well.  WIth all this said I am still not going to get one for either of my 1000 dollar bows mainly due to my conversation with both bow companies.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 15, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> my dad went to 12 pt and had one put on his guardian.  They installed it in the "static" position and he got 10 fps.  Dad claims the dl and wt did not change.  He is very pleased with the product.  I imagine that there is less friction due to the rollers?? (just my thinking)  Also the turbow pretty cool looking as well.  WIth all this said I am still not going to get one for either of my 1000 dollar bows mainly due to my conversation with both bow companies.



I'm not putting you or your bows down. But if a thousand dollar bow can't stand the minimal additional stress of an extra 3lbs of draw weight at the more extreme position of the turbow, they over charged you. 

More likely it's an over-cautious, lawsuit wary attitude. They'll let others "prove the concept" before they'll commit themselves.

Their real safety concern is someone using too light an arrow. They can calculate and *have* engineered in a safety margin for additional DW, but they can't do much about the equivalent of dry firing, blowing up a limb or two.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 15, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> I'm not putting you or your bows down. But if a thousand dollar bow can't stand the minimal additional stress of an extra 3lbs of draw weight at the more extreme position of the turbow, they over charged you.
> 
> More likely it's an over-cautious, lawsuit wary attitude. They'll let others "prove the concept" before they'll commit themselves.
> 
> Their real safety concern is someone using too light an arrow. They can calculate and *have* engineered in a safety margin for additional DW, but they can't do much about the equivalent of dry firing, blowing up a limb or two.



You're not painting an accurate of exactly what this device is doing. Increasing the DW 3# across the board with the cable sliding as designed might have been taken into account in design and engineering. The fact stands that the cable was designed to slide though, and not only are you changing pressure, you're changing the angle at which the pressure is applied to certain parts. Maybe the bow engineers did engineer in safety margins in the event that the cable slide locks down during a shot... Maybe they didn't.  Only they would know this for sure...

There's simply more to consider here than what can be measured in DW and arrow speed. Tires are designed to spin/roll. If you lock a wheel up on a car you're not gonna go far before the locked up and sliding tire goes boom. These bows were designed so that the cable slide transitions back and forth on the guide rod. Maybe it's not as much a black and white "given" as the tire analogy, but the truth is, unless the bow manufacturers did in fact engineer in and test this "safety margin" you speak of, nobody knows yet what could happen. 

Let me ask you this... Is the maker and seller of this device willing to put in writing that they guarantee that the proper use of this product cannot and will not cause premature and/or catastrophic failure and/or personal injury to the user? Would they agree up front in writing to assume full liability for any and all damages incurred during proper use of this device? I mean if they're so positive that it can't hurt anything... why not?


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 15, 2009)

There's bows out now that use a fixed cable roller, rather than a slider on the guard. I guess they'll blow up soon enough.

Let's see.....

The designers of the turbow, have shot it thousands of times. Have used multiple brands and models. They have had individuals use it on bows new and 20+ years old. You've even seen it work on your Dad's.

But....

You're nervous that your high end bows, I assume by reputable mfc are going to blow up.

Why?  You have no evidence, first hand or even by rumor of any that have blown up.

Just me, but if a bow can't take whatever stress a device like this could possibly add, I'd be nervous too.

Everytime I fired it.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Feb 15, 2009)

Seen 'em, shot 'em.....great product!


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 15, 2009)

kcausey said:


> If you could put one on that Reezen you might actually get the advertised IBO speed too.
> 
> I have been reading what all the ATers that just got theirs have been saying.....it looks like it might increase poundage by 2-3lbs, and draw length by 1/4"....that is no big deal....you can twist cables and do more action than that......but when it comes to speed, the turbow is getting a heap more speed than simply twisting the cables....i think there's another dynamic to this thing than just increasing draw length and preloading limbs....if that were the case everyone who puts a few extra twists in their cables would be gaining 20fps...not the case.
> 
> The Allegiance and Razor Edge may very well be sporting one in the future....340fps IBO 63lbs Ally???  275fps 46lb Razor???




Good thoughts...I've been meaning to go over and try it out as well.  And...the great thing for me is that I bought my Guardian second hand, so I don't have to worry about any warranty issues


----------



## Browtine (Feb 15, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> There's bows out now that use a fixed cable roller, rather than a slider on the guard. I guess they'll blow up soon enough.
> 
> Let's see.....
> 
> ...



Your agenda is obvious... I'm done talkin' to you, too.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 15, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Your agenda is obvious... I'm done talkin' to you, too.




No it isn't because I don't have one.

I am not related, affiliated, receive no compensation or sex from anyone so situated as either principal, associate or standing near-by to the mfc of the Bow Turbow.

1. One of my bad habits is when people run off about something that it is obvious they don't know what they are talking about, I can't resist the urge to call them on it.

2. I do find it interesting that *I have more faith and trust* in your "$1000" bows than YOU DO.

Oh well, the rest of us will test it for you. 

Question, what are you going to do when on your next $1000 bow it comes as standard equipment?


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 15, 2009)

Browtine said:


> You're not worth arguing with...





Browtine said:


> Your agenda is obvious... I'm done talkin' to you, too.



At this rate, I figure you've gotta 'bot another month before you'll have no more people to talk to on the archery forum here


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 15, 2009)

op2:


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 15, 2009)

Was just reading an outdoors magazine. Big ad for the new Reezen, looks sharp! 

Funny thing, it doesn't have a cable guard with a slider. It has a fixed roller, almost *gasp!!* like a Bow Turbow. 

It must be a blow up waiting to happen!

It is a good looking bow with nice specs. I think it's going to be popular.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 16, 2009)

Take a breath y'all.  Opinions are fine but keep the personal stuff out of it.


----------



## HuntMasta (Feb 16, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> No it isn't because I don't have one.
> 
> I am not related, affiliated, receive no compensation or sex from anyone so situated as either principal, associate or standing near-by to the mfc of the Bow Turbow.
> 
> ...



You don't get out much do you?  If you will look, the top bows already have them as standard equipment.  They were designed that way.  I shoot one and I don't have to worry about a failure due to a product that was added on.  If your bow doesn't have a roller guard, then it wasn't designed for one.


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 16, 2009)

Perhaps it wasn't "designed for one" because the concept hadn't been thought of yet. Or perhaps not putting one at all on newer bow is a way to keep costs down for those that can't afford the top dog out there. Just the same as the material used in bow limbs. Or bow grips for that matter. Older bows didn't come standard with the rolor guard simply because they hadn't been invented yet. I'd bet a million dollars (of ya'll money of course) that folks thought the first compound bow was the most insane thing ever. How dare you put wheels on something like that!!! 3 or so years later those folks were BEGGING for that bow.

Mr. Browtine, I usually respect a lot of what you say, but sir, there is no valid reason to get so worked up over a product you don't like. Gracious.... I hate Allen broadheads, but I'm not going to make my place in cement simply because I've only shot one type. I don't like Rage broadheads simply because of what I've read here... I've never shot them. So when it comes to talking about them, I haven't a pot to..... in. I have no room to actually state my opinions because I have no experience with them. 

So far, all of the experiences with the Turbow have been positive experience. Once bows start to "blow up" then you can say I told you so, and I knew it, and God knows what else. Until then, let it be... Because unless you have some definate proof, not assumtions, you haven't a pot. 

Me personally I love the Turbow, putting it on my brand new bow voids the warranty. So I can't do it. I just got off the phone with a customer service rep. I was hoping I could type that it wouldn't, but... oh well.  AND... did you know that if you aren't the original owner, that too voids the warranty? So... buy a used one. Thats my plan.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 16, 2009)

edp1959 said:


> You don't get out much do you?  <font color=white>No, too busy actually trying things and getting first hand experience.</font> If you will look, the top bows already have them as standard equipment. <font color=white>Imagine that!!!</font> They were designed that way. <font color=white>I'll give you $25 if you can show anywhere that the limbs or cams were redesigned explicitly to allow for the fixed roller. (not just the upgrade because they are "new")</font> I shoot one and I don't have to worry about a failure due to a product that was added on. <font color=white>You don't use a rest, sight, quiver, string silencer, etc?</font> If your bow doesn't have a roller guard, then it wasn't designed for one.



I'll take my chances. 

Some of y'all must be nervous all the time, when you're practicing. How you can draw on a deer is a mystery to me. Knowing you have those grenades in your hands.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 16, 2009)

A few things, for the sake of honesty and accuracy.

The roller guards have been around for years.  Contrary to popular opinion, Matt did not invent it.  Spencer Land from High Country invented it, owns the patent, and was the first to "introduce it" on his bows, about 30 years ago, or thereabouts.........Martin and Bear, among others, also had roller guards at one point in time.

The add on roller guard, attachable to the cable guard, was invented and came out about 20 years ago by Don Kudlacek.

Yes indeed, the Mathews, Bowtechs, High Country, and whoever else is using roller guards these days, do in fact have limbs specifically designed to be used with roller guards.  Contrary to popular opinion, yes indeed, the limbs are different.  Same materials?  Yes.  Same distribution of the load along the limbs?  No, not even close.

A Hoyt engineer specifically told me the reason the warranty would be void on the Hoyt bows (by using the bow turbo) is, simply put, most of their lineup is designed so that the limbs travel vertically backwards, not horizontally up and down.  Altering that alters the draw curve.

Ever wonder why the XT2000 limbs from Hoyt are not offered on their "parallel limb" bows?  Simply put, they are not designed to move up and down.  Ever wonder why the XT500 limbs are only available on the parallel limbed bows?  Because they were designed for them.  Put a set of XT500 limbs on a Proelite or a Vantage Elite and you will see a bow that is truely a beast to draw.  Put the 2000 limbs on a Vulcan or AM32 and you will get terrible performance.

I will make no specific comments about this specific product.  I have not yet,  nor will I make specific comments about the BT one way or the other.  I have not gotten one to test to see exactly what it does or does not do.

As is the case of many other products in the world, buyer beware.  We each need to know up front what this will do or may do to the warranty of our specific bows.  I can not nor will not say that I may or may not think it will cause limbs everywhere to blow up.  However, it is an undeniable fact that bows with rollers have limbs designed specifically for the rollers............everything else is up to the individuals to decide.....

Person X has it and is happy with it, great, good for them.  Person Y decides it is junk, a trinket, fine, dandy, don't buy it..........


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 16, 2009)

reylamb said:


> A few things, for the sake of honesty and accuracy.
> 
> The roller guards have been around for years.  Contrary to popular opinion, Matt did not invent it.  Spencer Land from High Country invented it, owns the patent, and was the first to "introduce it" on his bows, about 30 years ago, or thereabouts.........Martin and Bear, among others, also had roller guards at one point in time.
> 
> ...



Thank you again!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 16, 2009)

Reylamb. 

Ok, you did it. Your word is good enough for me. Where do I send the $25?  If you don't personally want it, will the USO do?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 17, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Reylamb.
> 
> Ok, you did it. Your word is good enough for me. Where do I send the $25?  If you don't personally want it, will the USO do?



Nah, keep it and use it for an entry fee at a local 3D shoot sometime...


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Feb 17, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> I'm not putting you or your bows down. But if a thousand dollar bow can't stand the minimal additional stress of an extra 3lbs of draw weight at the more extreme position of the turbow, they over charged you.
> 
> More likely it's an over-cautious, lawsuit wary attitude. They'll let others "prove the concept" before they'll commit themselves.
> 
> Their real safety concern is someone using too light an arrow. They can calculate and *have* engineered in a safety margin for additional DW, but they can't do much about the equivalent of dry firing, blowing up a limb or two.




I have not said that I like or dislike this product.  Heck I know that it will make a bow faster which is awsome.  But seeing as I have a ton of money tied up into my bows I dont and am not going to put an aftermarket item on my bow that could cause my "investments" to blow up on me.  That extra 3lbs in the wrong direction over time could very possibly cause my limbs to bust.  And then will not be covered in my warranty...oh and it wont be covered by the company that makes the bowturbow either.  If they are so confident that it wont cause bows to blow up why dont they put in writing that if it does they will pay the expense to repair or replace??

I know that if I shoot my bows the way they were ment to be shot and the way the were developed, and maintain them properly they will never blow up on me the way they came from the factory.  I am never "nervous" to pull back on a deer, hog, elk, antelope, target etc. because I know that my bow was designed to work the way I got it from the factory.  If for some reason my bow does blow up due to a defect in material or something else these companies have warranties for their product. Because they believe that the product they are building will work for as long as I can shoot it.

Now to the idea that you think I think and others think that we think that a roller system will cause a bow to blow up is not at all the case.  I actually like the idea of rollers because I believe they help with speed and wear and tear on the cables.  But these bows with rollers which relamb pointed out were designed to be used with rollers not a slide.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 17, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Nah, keep it and use it for an entry fee at a local 3D shoot sometime...



Figured you'd say something like that. $25 is on it's way to the USO anyways.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 17, 2009)

Point of clarification in my earlier post, it was not Don Kudlacek that first came out with an aftermarket roller to attach to the cable guard, it was Mel Stanslawski (SP)........


----------



## TwentySix (Jun 15, 2015)

Are they still in business? If so, does anyone know how to contact Bow Turbo or have a link to their site?


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 15, 2015)

Google is your friend


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Jun 19, 2015)

*Website*



GREG66 said:


> no your draw length doent change,nor does the letoff. Bowturbow.com



Just tried going to Bowturbow.com and using internetexplorer, it takes you to a insurance company advertisement. I went another route and again it takes you to a generic website and gives you places like Lancaster Archery, Archery talk, Youtube videos and on and on. What gives? Where is the website???


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Jun 19, 2015)

*Bowturbow*



alligood729 said:


> Thank you for the feedback my friend!!! We figured some of the first ones would be out by now. Glad your experience was positive!! I'm sure there will be some folks that won't like it, but there will be lots of folks that do!!!
> Anyone else have their's yet???



All the talk all of a sudden seems to indicate that Bowturbow is a new invention or product that just hit the market. It isn't. In fact, Steve Pittman, who used to work part time with T-Bone at Archery unlimited in Hogansville, and the co-inventor of the Bowturbow device, started making his debut with it on Youtube about 10 years ago with a demo featuring Joella Bates, a pro 3-D shooter. From the pics I've seen today, it hasn't changed in shape or appearance since the latest version. There were two versions originally but the one you are pushing today on the forum isn't any different or newer than the original invented by Steve Pittman and a South African whose name escapes me. What's all the fuss about? This thing has been around forever, it's nothing new and you still can't get Bowturbow.com to connect to the website. Is Bowturbow dead in the water or has someone pulled the plug on the website? Lancaster archery has closed them out and stopped carrying them because of too many problems with them.


----------



## reylamb (Jun 20, 2015)

1crazybowhunter said:


> All the talk all of a sudden seems to indicate that Bowturbow is a new invention or product that just hit the market. It isn't. In fact, Steve Pittman, who used to work part time with T-Bone at Archery unlimited in Hogansville, and the co-inventor of the Bowturbow device, started making his debut with it on Youtube about 10 years ago with a demo featuring Joella Bates, a pro 3-D shooter. From the pics I've seen today, it hasn't changed in shape or appearance since the latest version. There were two versions originally but the one you are pushing today on the forum isn't any different or newer than the original invented by Steve Pittman and a South African whose name escapes me. What's all the fuss about? This thing has been around forever, it's nothing new and you still can't get Bowturbow.com to connect to the website. Is Bowturbow dead in the water or has someone pulled the plug on the website? Lancaster archery has closed them out and stopped carrying them because of too many problems with them.



You do realize this thread was started in 2009, correct?


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 21, 2015)

reylamb said:


> You do realize this thread was started in 2009, correct?


----------



## 1crazybowhunter (Jun 21, 2015)

*bowturbow*

Thanks for the update. No, just saw it being talked about here for the first time a couple of days ago. Can you tell us all if the company still exists and if so, how do you get to their website or contact them. All I've been able to find is old ads and youtube videos of it being demoed. Thanks!


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 22, 2015)

1crazybowhunter said:


> Thanks for the update. No, just saw it being talked about here for the first time a couple of days ago. Can you tell us all if the company still exists and if so, how do you get to their website or contact them. All I've been able to find is old ads and youtube videos of it being demoed. Thanks!



Gone...


----------



## watermedic (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a few if you are interested!!


----------

